# insect control in the garden



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, it really depends on what pest you are trying to control. However, _horticultural oil_ applied either before the bees are flying, or after they are home for the night is something that you may wish to explore more.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/TOOLS/PNAI/pnaishow.php?id=39


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with RS, also BT will work on alot of bugs and not harm the bees. Always read the label, some of that stuff can take you out also down the road.:s


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

The only thing I use is a garlic, redpepper, ivory soap, mixture that is simmered. Spray on leaves after rain, and evenings. Also try planting various types of plants that will keep the bugs you are trying to get rid of in check.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> .. However, _horticultural oil_ applied either before the bees are flying, or after they are home for the night is something that you may wish to explore more...


 Do you know what is it? Is this just mineral oil suspension or what? In the link you provided, they mention synonyms and "mineral oil" is one of this.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Is this just mineral oil suspension or what?

At the linked document above, just above the footnotes are listed at least half a dozen commercial product brand names. You can Google any of them for more info. One of them I checked "Ortho Volck Oil Spray" shows "97% Petroleum Oil.* *(Pet. Oil-Min. U.R. 91% - Class Lt. - Med.)"


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> ...97% Petroleum Oil....


 Ooo Many thanks, Graham!


----------



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

neem oil


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

Washing soda (borax) for ants - mix some with honey/sugar water, (Mix 1 cup of sugar, 4 teaspoons of boric acid and 24 ounces of water in a glass screw top jar. Shake thoroughly until you can see that all the crystals are dissolved) place some in a jar the bees can't get into and leave it in the problem area with the top facing down/soil contact so that the ants can get into it, but it won't fill will water should it rain. 
The boron in the mix will sterilize the queen ants so the colony will die. Commercial ant traps mostly use the same stuff.
Nematodes are good for soil dwelling larvae. http://www.uvm.edu/vtvegandberry/factsheets/nematodes.html


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Myron snow said:


> What can i use on my garden that wont harm my bees?


I read through this whole thread with one question in my head, "Why?" What insect in your garden are you trying to control and why? The problem with many of these ideas is that it will not only "control" your target insect, but others that you may not want to target. Bugs, including bees don't read the labels on packages nor these forums and so they will do what they will do. Good or bad. By trying to nuke just one species of insect you will probably do more harm than good. Your garden will do what your garden will do, despite your best efforts. 

I wouldn't do much more than the very basic measures. I would add in some ladybugs and other predator type insects like preying mantis if you are trying to reduce other bugs. A sharp blast of water from a hose can do wonders to some pests. Or simply pinching off and throwing away an effected limb of a plant with a load of aphids is really effective. 

Or you could even plant certain other plants that many pest bugs just don't like. I always plant corriander in my rose garden. Aphids hate the smell of that plant. Marigolds are good near tomatoes at moving off pests that eat those plants. And you get some more pretty plants without possibly hurting bugs that you need and want in your garden like spiders or dragon flies.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I neglected my roses  and as a result we have a severe case of rust (marine layer, coastal climate). Anything I can do with this? I tried copper and vinegar (somebody suggested) it did not help because the case is so severe. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

bolter said:


> Washing soda (borax) for ants - mix some with honey/sugar water, (Mix 1 cup of sugar, 4 teaspoons of boric acid and 24 ounces of water in a glass screw top jar....


 Borax or "boric acid"? It is different chemical compounds.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a pretty large rose garden myself and several other rose plants here and there throughout the rest of my gardens. Its only in the late fall that my roses get any sort of mold type issues here in the High Plains Desert that is Colorado. Roses do prefer the drier climate over the cool, damp environment of costal areas. But that's not to say that they won't do very well. I think you just have to be more vigilante with their care. I've never had to use copper on them. And now that I have bees, I won't be using any of the Bayer systemic care products anymore. There are other things I can do for them. 

Good luck with your rose plants!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I think this is a good question and it is one I was wondering about as well. I don't know much about gardening really except plant things and water them and let them grow... but last year spiders and inch worms ate the leaves of my hops in a matter of a week it seemed like. I did an internet search and it brought up what I had heard of using from a friend a while back. It is similar to what fieldsofnaturalhoney said they use. I took jalapeno peppers and food processed them with water and then filtered it through a coffee filter. Then I took liquid ivory dish soap and blended that with the jalapeno juice. I sprayed it on the leaves and base area around the hops early in the season. It seemed to help and the bees are fine. They don't really mess with the hops anyway. Now that the hops are producing the hop cones the plants are on their own. I wouldn't want the soap taste to get in a batch of homebrew


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't tried this yet myself (though i plan to), but I've heard compost tea sprayed on the leaves does a great job of repelling leaf-eating insects as well as fertilizing plants. It can be made either with a bubbler or without. You can look it up on YouTube for different ways of making it.

My father has an amazing garden, but he has been amending his soil for decades. He never sprays insecticides or repellents, but his plants rarely have pests because they are so healthy. The healthier a plant is, the better able it is to ward off insects. 

Good luck!


----------

